# Dump inserts



## Joe Lombardo (Oct 20, 2003)

I am interested in purchasing a dump insert for my 2004 Ford F-350 does anyone currently use one and what are your thoughts on the make you currently own. I know you can get a tailgate sander installed which I might look into later. Any info or comments you might have would be appreciated


----------



## roblandscape (Jan 5, 2003)

I Have a Ez dumper and it is probably one of the best investments I have ever made. The Ez Dumper sells for around 2000$ new, BUT starts to rust in a few short years. For 4000$ you can get an aluminum insert which is very light, won't rust, and will save on the Gas because of the weight. Good Luck


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

Here are some post on them...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11222

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=50117


----------



## crewcutenterprises (Feb 2, 2004)

Ive looked into the EZ Dumper insert also.

Price is 2000 plus 300 install

or for a clean look they have the 8 foot bed dump's They make your truck bed a dumpdumps upto 3 tons..

Anyone have one installed? Pictures on a f250/350


----------



## uptown (Nov 30, 2003)

We just bought the truck mate with the sand/salt spreader very happy with it but if you do a lot of sand better look twice at the conveyor belt type. Wet sand didn't work real well.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I talked to a landscaper with the aluminum easydumper last summer. He was very happy with it. It was on an F-350 and he said he can carry and dump way more then the truck is rated for.
Not that any of us would EVER carry more then the trucks rated for.It looked pretty cool too, he had a setup to slide overhead ladder racks into pockets too.


----------



## ChipsEarthWorks (Nov 25, 2003)

Hey friend I have the stainless steel Dumper made by EZ-Dumper I love it. It can lift 6000 pounds to a 60 degree angle, it weighs 850pounds so good counter balance for the plow on front, it never needs to be painted and it looks great on my dodge 2500. Now I am going to say it before someone else does no I did not put 6000 pounds in it the most i had was 2000 maybe 3000 but the truck had no problem with either amount. The price was 2600 dollars from a dealer in Smithfield RI so I had to drive about an hour to pick it up. The best about any of them is that mine installs and removes by removing 4 bolts and disconnecting a positive and negative wire in case you ever want to remove it hope this helps


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MickiRig1 _
> *I talked to a landscaper with the aluminum easydumper...*


I didn't know EZ Dumper made an Aluminum unit


----------



## ChipsEarthWorks (Nov 25, 2003)

They do not it is made out of stainless steel, Truckcraft makes the alum one


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

What price on a stainless ez dumper?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

the easy dumper is good they have another that use a air bag 2000 is cheaper then going full hydraulic dump


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The landscaper I talked to called it an easy dumper, maybe it was stainless, it's was not a painted one I know that. He really like the fact he could drop stuff at a job and one guy and not have to hand unload stuff. Like tools, mulch and a laborer and then leave.


----------



## Joe Lombardo (Oct 20, 2003)

*Dumper insert*

I made a few calls today to price dump inserts the lowest price I got was $1995 installed (EZ Dumper, Steel, 725lbs.), $2645 for Stainless (850lbs) and $4300 installed for a Truckcraft Alum (400lbs.) Considering the use it will get the steel one sounds like a better deal.


----------



## crewcutenterprises (Feb 2, 2004)

Where are u located that you found it installed for 1995, around here in Md there 2200 plus 300 install

Anyuone used the dump kit out of the Northern catalog??

Dump hoist


----------



## Joe Lombardo (Oct 20, 2003)

I am located on the Massachusetts/New Hampshire border. The company I called was EZ Dumper & Trailers out of Smithfield Rhode Island. If you e-mail me directly I'll give some more information.


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

NE Trailers in N. Smithfield, RI sells truck craft units for $1795 including the $300 headboard. Bought one and love it. $2040 out the door including installation and tax.


----------



## crewcutenterprises (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey Any picture of the truck craft one installed??

Thanks alot

Jason


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

I am buying back the one I sold with my truck when I bought it off a freind(landscaper)- maxi dump, 800#-steel-8,000 dump and for only $1,200- what a deal.

I would consider installing it your self. I will take mine off in the winter. It is only a power cable, plug and holes in the frame with 4 bolts. The hardest part is putting it in the back- a Tow truck will work, and has for me.


----------



## crewcutenterprises (Feb 2, 2004)

How many yards of ay mulch will a long bed dump insert with cab high sideboards hold?? 4 or 5 yards??

Thanks and what is the payload capacity of a 99 f250 like 2000 lbs?? who needs a dump that will dump 8000 lbs.. ?? 

maybe some dumb questions


----------



## Nfd9606 (Dec 21, 2003)

I also have the steel EZ-Dumper that I bought at EZ-Dumper and trailer sales in Smithfield, RI. With the side boards I built for it, it will hold 5 yards of mulch. And it dumps it with no problem. I would highly recommend it. As for the stainless one, I think it's a waste of money. The frame under the whole unit is still made of steel so I don't see where it will last any longer. If the whole unit was made of stainless it would definitely be worth it. Also, Pathfinder who makes plows also makes dump inserts. They have a tailgate sander that looks awesome, only if EZ-Dumper would make one for their inserts. It is basically the Fisher Speedcaster 2 without the hopper.

Brian


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

What price did you pay, if you don't mind me asking? EZ Dumper is once again making a tailgate spreader.


----------



## Nfd9606 (Dec 21, 2003)

Hmm thats interesting, last time I looked at their website there was none listed!! I'll have to check it out. I paid $2080 for the steel unit with the headboard and tarp installed, plus those wonderful state taxes. He gave me a little brake because I bought my landscape trailer at the same time.

Brian


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

I talked direct with the factory about the spreader. They are making the spreader themselves. It is not on their website. I believe it is going to retail at about $2,000.00 US. plus shipping.


----------



## Nfd9606 (Dec 21, 2003)

I'll just have to get myself one!! I have been throwing around the idea about mounting a v-box in my dump insert. The only downfalls from that would be all the extra added weight, and not being able to use the truck for anything else unless you want to take it out after everytime you use it. I like the Truckcraft one and the Pathfinder one. I'll have to check one out when they become available. Bolt Indus. did they happen to say when they were going to put them out on the market?? 


Brian


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

nfd9606:

They are available now at the dealers.


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

CrewCutLawn- The 8,000 pound dump is a max. It is bad for the pump to be over worked. If you had a 3,000 max it would bearly dump even 2000#. Take it from my experiance, you don't have too much control over your load unless, you load it. One of the most fustrating things is not being able to dump whats in the truck.- pitch it by hand with no shovel because you didn't think you would need it.

I could normaly put 5 yards in, with cab high sides.

Truck payload weight will be very a lot. My truck(dodge) can hold 4,000 with no problem-I am over loaded, and don't try it alot. Dodge claims it is a 1 ton, but if you call the axel manufactor they may tell you different - I was told 3,200# was ok.

These don't com near taking the place of a dump truck, but can plug a hole in your operation for a period of time.


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CrewCutLawn _
> *Hey Any picture of the truck craft one installed??
> 
> Thanks alot
> ...


Check the links out in the 3rd post of this thread.


----------

